# art therapy



## cry_rain (May 29, 2006)

Today I went to a art therapy I was of course terrified but it was o.k


----------



## Maike (Sep 29, 2004)

that sounds cool, what's involved?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Art therapy? Never heard of that but it sounds kinda fun.


----------



## cry_rain (May 29, 2006)

you draw what you feel like then you explain why you draw or the people will tell what they think about it


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

That's great you tried it cry_rain. Hope it helps a bit in understand yourself a bit more.

Best wishes to it,
Gerard


----------



## AnniekV (Oct 21, 2012)

*Art Therapy*

Hi, I am an art therapist and would love to hear your experiences and also happy to answer your questions. I am happy to see that you gave this a try as it can be a great therapy form to support you in times of anxiety.


----------



## FranzKafka (Sep 30, 2012)

Good to hear you enjoyed it 

I do art therapy by myself, my writing is mostly that.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I used art therapy and play therapy when I counseled teens and did my internship in a hospital. It can be a great help when they can't find the words.

I also use this a lot in my own therapy. It's gotten me un-stuck many times.


----------



## shnbwmn (Jul 13, 2012)

Never did art therapy but I do create art and poetry/short stories which serve the same purpose, although I would like the social aspect of it.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm an art student majoring in painting. It actually takes my mind of things that usually bother me. It's actually very therapeutic - generally. But when my mood gets heavy, it gets hard to begin or continue a current work.


----------



## marthatav (Jul 26, 2012)

Art therapy? seems super interesting.

What is it? basically just drawing/painting/sketching for stress relief?
some info please ^.^


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Art itself is therapy for me, I channel all my emotions into it, thus my pieces become a reflection of myself at that slice of time. It also allows me to still my mind, yet focus intensely on whatever I am working on. I could lose track of time working on artwork for 8-12 hours becoming totally immersed by it, until I hit a wall that is @[email protected]


----------

